# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Looking for best OSRS bot, attended at all times, earn a little pocket money.

## RagingCrumpet

Hi there, so I'm looking to earn a little cash while unemployed and what better way than to bot RS! What is the best bot paid or unpaid and really good VPN's for undetected?

All info would be super helpful, Thanks!

----------


## setari

VPNs will just net you lag, not gold, and it would take a lot of configuring to fix a bot to work with that lag. I'd consider maybe making a bunch of one off accounts and looking at bot reviews, but anyone you trade to will probably be banned as well, so.

----------


## soubilz

yup they banned 9 account of mine before banning my IP lol even whit a proxy , i probably fucker up

----------

